# nock way low. arrow at steep angle on rest??



## hunterjk (Dec 23, 2005)

The question I have is. 
I shoot fingers barebow and i ancher
onder my eye, 3 fingers under.
when I set up my rest and nock,
my arrow is at a steep angle 
But it shoots perfect for me.
Is there anybody that has this setup.
or why it is like this.
and or how I can fix it to bring it up more level.
I don't know if i will be able to shoot a 
broadhead with this setup.


----------



## Hollowpoint (Jul 10, 2003)

Wow!
Broadheads 'aint gonna' work........I dont see how field tips do either.ukey:


----------



## JohnR (Apr 5, 2007)

*Wheel timing off!*

Your wheel timing is (way) off! Get a copy of Larry Wise's book "Tuning Your Compound Bow".


----------



## Buksknr53 (Mar 30, 2006)

I would suggest that you take your bow to a shop and let a qualified bow tech set it up for you. They have something called a level that will aid in getting the arrow square to the string. It's hard to imagine an arrow shooting perfect for anybody at an angle like that. If it did, I would pay to see that! The condition of your feathers look like you might have some contact issues as well.


----------



## hunterjk (Dec 23, 2005)

*shooting*

This does work very good for me?
I robin hooded three arrows in the past month
at 20 yards indoor range.
if i level it it will shoot way low?
i use the tip for elevation.
and hold my arm straight at the target.
I shot at a 3d shoot yesterday 30 targets,
and did not miss any, farthest shot at 40yds.
the cams look like they are in time.
any more sugestions?


----------



## hunterjk (Dec 23, 2005)

*contact*



Buksknr53 said:


> I would suggest that you take your bow to a shop and let a qualified bow tech set it up for you. They have something called a level that will aid in getting the arrow square to the string. It's hard to imagine an arrow shooting perfect for anybody at an angle like that. If it did, I would pay to see that! The condition of your feathers look like you might have some contact issues as well.


The feathers are from a different rest setup I tried.
Thanks...


----------



## tacoben (Jun 24, 2004)

How are you shooting fingers....three under near your cheek bone versus split finger achored near your chin? That maybe one of many factors. As someone else suggested, I'd also have someone look at your wheel/cam timing.


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

Looks good to go to me.


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

Here's My two cents...Your anchor point and shooting style tell me that Your probably using the tip of the arrow for a sight, or at least as a reference...Your set-up puts the tip of the arrow up way high in Your target, and as such, You have to lower the tip to get it on the target...this gets the arrow where it needs to be, because the bow is fast enough that the arrow wont shoot to "Line of sight" any other way...it looks like a Hoyt Protec bow, or something similar, and these Protec's are fast bows...You are shooting a compound bow in a way that it wasnt designed for, or at least in a way that most Archers dont shoot a compound bow...If You are shooting well, and hitting what You are aiming at, so be it...as for broadheads, I dont have a clue...Try it in an open area, with Your choice of broadheads on the arrows...If You still getting good arrow flight, and still hitting Your targets, go with it...Take Care...Harperman


----------



## hunterjk (Dec 23, 2005)

*broadhead*

I will be trying a broadhead to
see how it flys, hope it works.
I ancher on my cheek, three fingers under.
Yes I do use the arrow tip as a point of aim, 
I lift it up level to where i want to hit.
But nothing for left and right.
If I use a release using the same ancher W\no sights,
as I did for along time before switching to fingers.
it will shoot alot different.


----------



## Limey (May 6, 2005)

Do the prongs of the rest move down at full draw at all???

Just thinking out side the box as to how the hell yor set up works


----------



## rjtfroggy (Dec 5, 2006)

Years ago I used a pro roller rest on a pse vector the arrow was just the opposite of yours the angle was down and it shot fine for me feild or broadheads. If it works go for it.


----------



## hunterjk (Dec 23, 2005)

*broadhead*

Shot a 100gr muzzy 4 blade into a 3d deer at 17 yds
and it shot perfect. 
Shot though paper as well and it was a 4in low right tare.??
different but it works.


----------



## hunterjk (Dec 23, 2005)

*rest*



Limey said:


> Do the prongs of the rest move down at full draw at all???
> 
> Just thinking out side the box as to how the hell yor set up works


no it does not, I use a plunger as well.


----------



## Limey (May 6, 2005)

OK.....

Hears another are you getting contact with the rest. Try a powder test.

I am wondering if you are getting contact somewhere that is flipping the back of the arrow upwards.


----------



## hunterjk (Dec 23, 2005)

*arrow powder*

I don't think so because,
the paper tune test showed a tare
down and it is almost the same distance as
the nock is down low.
and right being that the rest is out of
center to adjust for point of impact of 
were i'm looking.


----------



## capool (Aug 5, 2003)

arrows too weak


----------



## capool (Aug 5, 2003)

hunterjk said:


> I don't think so because,
> the paper tune test showed a tare
> down and it is almost the same distance as
> the nock is down low.
> ...


A down tear I thought that meant low nock.


----------



## Hollowpoint (Jul 10, 2003)

capool said:


> A down tear I thought that meant low nock.


It does.


----------



## aussiearcher (May 22, 2002)

Going back to my barebow days...we had some pretty radical set-ups.

Just for the sake of trying.....nock above the locators and find your "tip-on" point of impact. 

From there, give string walking a go, as you are already anchoring near your eye, I think you'll be plesently surprised at the accuracy.


----------



## hunterjk (Dec 23, 2005)

*tare low*



capool said:


> A down tear I thought that meant low nock.



The tare was low right
tip high and the nock is low right.


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

Assuming this is not a joke, I suspect upon release the arrow is pushing the lizard tongue all the way down and you are essentially shooting off the shelf. This could also be the result of radical postive tiller. I don't think I'd shoot such a setup or stand next to someone who was.


----------



## capool (Aug 5, 2003)

hunterjk said:


> The tare was low right
> tip high and the nock is low right.


if you raise the nock the low nock tear should go away.


----------



## GuyWithBow (Feb 21, 2007)

*different...*

I used to get some crazy looking setups when I string walked. Used to have one bow that set about 2 inches nock high. Never saw a nock low work well before, but if it shoots, don't see a problem with it. Just out of curiousity, is it a single cam? Buddy of mine has a parker that is set about half an inch low at the nock point... something to do with uneven string feed. 

Would try setting the arrow level or close to it and placing your fingers at a lower part of the string. Play around with it a bit like you were string walking until you find "The Sweet Spot" and the mark it and tie on a string knot. Hopefully, it won't change the point of impact, but will sweeten the tune and speed up a bit.

Good luck with it!


----------



## GuyWithBow (Feb 21, 2007)

*By the way...*

Can do the same thing if you decide to go back to a release. Have shot that way before and its crazy accurate. Nuge shot "Instictive" with a release the same way. Can do it with or without a string loop. I liked the loop myself.


----------



## hunterjk (Dec 23, 2005)

*cams & string walking*

The bow is a cam and 1\2 hoyt ultratec about 60lbs
tiller even.
never tried string walking,
How is this done exactly?
do you have the arrow level?
do you string walk below the arrow
or above the arrow?
It would seem that I would have to be
above it. to be able to use the tip as a 
aiming device.
to get the lift as it does with the nock low.
If you would ask the pro shop that I goto
about this and if it works,
Please ask the archerytalk member MPSG SHOP
I shoot with the owner every weekend at 3d shoots.
Thanks...


----------



## GuyWithBow (Feb 21, 2007)

hunterjk said:


> The bow is a cam and 1\2 hoyt ultratec about 60lbs
> tiller even.
> never tried string walking,
> How is this done exactly?
> ...


Well, sting walking is a bit complicated. Basically, it is like gap shooting, but instead of leaving space between the tip of the arrow and your target, youleave space between the nock of your arrow and your finger. just like gap shooting, the further back you get the more narrow your "gap" gets between the knock and your finger. Your "Zero Gap" will be what ever yardage your finger is flush with the nock and you are aiming point-on with the tip of the arrow. 

It takes a little playing around, but is really, really, accurate once you get it. Shot better that way than ever have with sights. 

Best way to approach it is to set your nock about 1/8-1/4 inch high, and tune it with your fingers flush against the nock. Don't worry about where the arrow hits, just get it flying good. After that, you just do walk-backs holding point on until you are hitting point on. Then, you just figure out how far down the string to move your finger for the yardage in between. Most folks count twists in the string and index off the top of the tab/glove. The important thing is to not change your anchor point. Move your fingers on the string, not your fingers on you face. The back end of the arrow may look crazy high as you anchor an inch or two under the knock, but don't sweat it. For some reason, they almost always shoot ok. May not be perfect bullet holes on a paper tune, but will fly ok and hit where you want it to. 

Some guys get these really complicated systems of string walking and moving their fingers on teir face for different yardages. Never got that into it. Should get it to hold pretty much like you do now, but will likely be a bit quieter and faster than the nock-low set up you have now.


----------



## hunterjk (Dec 23, 2005)

*string walking?*

Does setup work best with ancher in the corner of the mouth?
I ancher on my cheek bone under my eye.
how can lowering your fingers give you more yardage?
It would seem that lowering your fingers (raising the nock)
would lower your tip>
seems like if you lower the nock it would give the same
affect as the setup i use. (more of an arch)
I set it up like this for more yardage at about 35yds or so.
and don't get much or no drop up close.


----------



## hunterjk (Dec 23, 2005)

*setup change*

Switched setup.
I put the arrow up just above level.
using a tab, anchering in the corner of my
mouth with first finger.
This did help with left and right.
I would line the arrow up under the target.
I will have to mess with distance a little.
look a little higher for distance,
maybe that will work.
I'm still not sure of string walking.
when I tried it I shot lower?.

Thanks for all the help...


----------



## GuyWithBow (Feb 21, 2007)

hunterjk said:


> Does setup work best with ancher in the corner of the mouth?
> I ancher on my cheek bone under my eye.
> how can lowering your fingers give you more yardage?
> It would seem that lowering your fingers (raising the nock)
> ...


Lowering your fingers doesn't "give you more yardage". It only lowers your point of impact because the arrow will travel down with the angles string... so in a way, it is giving you less. That is why you have your fingers flush with the nock at your furthest distance. You put distance between your finger and the nock for closer shots to make it hit "lower". Like said before, it is a screwing thing to get your brain around and if somebody wasn't physically showing it to me, I don't think I would have ever figure it out. 

As for the anchor point thing, I anchored under my eye too. Worked for me, but some folks anchor with one of their three fingers in the corner of their mouths. The guy that taught me to do it shot a recurve, so he need a lower angle to tilt the arrow up at a steeper angle because his bow was less powerful and need more of an arc for longer yardage, so he anchored his middle finger in the corner of his mouth. For really long shots (60+ yrds), he would anchor his index finger. 

Ulimately, it became easier for me to just gap shoot and I quit string walking. If it doesn't work for you, then it doesn't work for you. Like said in my first reply, hitting the mark is the important thing. If what you are doing is working for you than stick to it.

Good luck!


----------

